# Trim router vs Dremel/Rotozip



## jcng722 (May 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
Been searching around a little and haven't found any post that compares a trim router with a dremel or rotozip. I'm considering getting either a bosch/dewalt trim router or a dremel/rotozip. I already have the bosch 1617 and love it but figure it will be a lot more convenient to have a smaller router for the finer detail or trimming.

Am I even making a legitimate comparison? It seems the trim router would have a lot more power but the dremel is more flexible with the wealth of available attachments.

I have an older Sears dremel copy but keep it in the tool box because there is a little wobble in the axle/bit.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if you want a Dremel for craft work then that is a good choice. If you want to do routing then a trim router is a much better choice. If you are not sure you can find a cheap trim router for as little as about $20. Since your 1617 will already handle the tasks this sounds like a "more tools" thing. No question that the Bosch Colt is a nice unit. DeWalt offers a trim router for less money that is popular with members. I have a Ryobi trim router that I bought from a flea market for $20 and almost never use it. Although they are lighter weight trim routers are not as stable as a full sized model; something to think about.


----------



## jcng722 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks A lot Mike,
Its definitely a 'more tools' thing. As i get more into building furniture for my kids i'm looking for most things that's more convenient and time saving. Never know when the kids will cut my sanctuary time short so i want to get things done faster.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I have the Dremel and the Rotozip and the Colt and the DeWalt and HF and the MLCS and the T4 Trend and 6 or 7 more ,if you want the biggest bang for your buck get the DeWalt 611pk, than you will be a happy camper..it's only 132.oo but do buy the vac.pickup tubes for both at the same time...but you are still stuck in the 1/4" shaft world but that's just fine with that great power house router combo kit..

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

Just a note Rockler just can out with a NEW router table just for the Trim routers..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30716&filter=trim router table


=======



jcng722 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Been searching around a little and haven't found any post that compares a trim router with a dremel or rotozip. I'm considering getting either a bosch/dewalt trim router or a dremel/rotozip. I already have the bosch 1617 and love it but figure it will be a lot more convenient to have a smaller router for the finer detail or trimming.
> 
> Am I even making a legitimate comparison? It seems the trim router would have a lot more power but the dremel is more flexible with the wealth of available attachments.
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if you don't already have one a Kreg pocket hole jig is a real time saver. Miller dowel's is another way to go for building reinforced joints. Of course a set of transfer plugs for marking dowel locations is nice to have. Cutting your own hole plugs is a money saver so you should have a set pf plug cutters... Is that better?


----------



## jcng722 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Bob J,
I was debating the dewalt vs the bosch but now that i know there's a plunge base for the dewalt the decision is made!


----------

